# Neuer Char- lohnt sich der Beruf noch ?



## Wolfmania (5. April 2011)

Hi, nun level ich mal wieder n Schurken hoch - er hat Account-Teile an - eigentlich haben alle meine Chars einen Hauptberuf, doch bei Lederverabeitung frage ich mich ob es sich noch lohnt dies zu nehmen. Bin reiner PvPler also mit 85 hab ich eig auch nur PvP Klamotten an und für die Levelphase scheinen die Teile nicht so tolle stats zu haben - aber die anderen Berufe habe ich teilweise schon mehrmals...gibts noch Argumente die für Lederverarbeitung bei der Levelphase sprechen ?


----------



## Valdrasiala (5. April 2011)

Wenn Du dies als Argument anführst: nein. Dann nimm lieber zwei Sammelberufe und mach mit dem zweiten Gold. Mit kürschnern kannst ja die Materialien sammeln, die Du evtl später brauchst, um doch 1-2 Items herstellen zu lassen.


----------



## Jordin (5. April 2011)

Ich tendiere auch eher zu Nein.

 Das Einzige, das hinterher für dich interessant sein könnte (auch im PvP), sind die berufseigenen Verbesserungen auf Hose und Armschienen. Diese sind noch einen Tick besser als die Gegenstandsverbesserungen, die du im AH kaufen kannst und billiger an Mats (imo).

 - Vielleicht noch ein paar Trommeln? Obwohl … Das ist auch nicht mehr das Wahre.

 - Taschen (Leder, BB, Inschriftenkunde) kann man im AH genauso gut kaufen.

 - Reitgerte? Ziemlich doof.




 Du siehst, es ist schwierig, Vorteile für Lederverarbeitung zu finden.

 Kürschnern würde ich an deiner Stelle aber behalten, da ein permanenter Bonus auf Crit immer gut ist.


----------



## Wolfmania (5. April 2011)

ok danke erst mal für die Antworten - hm mal spontan heut abend sehen was ich mache - Sammelberufe brauch ich eig nicht mehr :-) Berufe find ich eig. schön weil es für mich zu WoW gehört und zum RP, aber leider sind sie oft ziemlich sinnlos wenn man nicht powerraider ist.


----------



## Problembeere (5. April 2011)

Crit ist einer der schlechteste Stats für Schurken, auch im PvP.

Lederverarbeitung bringt dir die Hosenverzauberung für sehr viel geringere Mats (weiß nicht genau auswendig welche die große Version braucht, aber die kleine definitiv nur 2 Schwarze Drachenschuppen und die große auch Makellose Bälger. Goldunterschied auf meinem Server ca 20g zu ca. 800g) und die Armschienen mit 130 Agi drauf, was definitiv nicht zu verachten ist.

Es gibt vielleicht bessere Berufe wie Juwe wegen den Schimärenaugen oder VZ für die Ringe, aber von vornherein ablehnen würde ich definitiv nicht, wenn es nur um die Boni geht.


----------



## Izara (5. April 2011)

Hm.. ich sags mal so: ich hab meinen Jäger damals wegen den Levelsachen zum Lederer gemacht (hatte keine Accountsachen ^^). Momentan rast man aber so dermaßen durch die Levelphase, dass sich das null lohnt. Die Boni sind auch nicht der ausschlaggebende Punkt. Der einzige Grund, warum ich immernoch bei Lederverarbeitung geblieben bin: Autonomes Handeln ^^ Hätte ich den Beruf nicht (und hätte ich keinen Kürschner), müsste ich jedesmal, wenn ich ne neue Bein-VZ brauch, das AH aufsuchen. Wenns grad nicht da ist, sind die Leute auf Anub leider so dreist und verlangen horrende Summen >.< Wenn man jeden Beruf abgedeckt hat, ist man weder aufs AH noch auf den Handelschannel angewiesen. Zumal man mit Lederverarbeitung ne Menge Gold machen kann. Denn den Beruf wählen nur wenige, da er extrem mies zu skillen ist. (nur von 370 auf 450 hab ich damals mehr als 6k Gold ausgegeben, um mir die Zeit fürs selbst-kürschnern zu ersparen    ). Ich glaub, da hat kaum jemand Lust zu. Also wählt man was anderes, weil's günstiger ist oder schneller geht.


----------



## Jackie251 (6. April 2011)

ich hatte vor ca 1,5 jahren einen neuen druiden angefangen hatte nix auf dem server und wollte eigentlich "beweisen" das man auch als anfänger ohne betteln einen recht unnützen Beruf mit hochskillen kann und sich auch reiten usw leisten kann.

Der Plan war 
Ledern + Kürschner
grund: die anderen Berufe haben eher bergbau/kräutern als kombi was zum dem zeitpunkt weit ertragreicher war.

Mein Plan war Gold durch Grüne randomdrops, Kochmatz, überschüssiges Leder und quests soviel Gold zu bekommen das ich damit die Dinge die beim Leder fehlen (wie Bälge oder allein der Lehrer die Fäden) gegenfinanzieren kann.

Zunächst waren die einfachen Items auch wenig wert, und es waren viele Items im AH. den ersten grünen kram habe ich entzaubern lassen.
Ab Level 20-50 jedoch bestand reger bedarf an den hergestellten items. Klar musste man die augen etwas offen halten, aber auch das blaue zeug brachte gewinn und der rest konnte normal immerhin zum Gegenwert der Materials verkauft werden (leder war nicht gerade billig)
Auch Kochmatz und Grüner Kram brachte durchaus ne Menge Gold. (grüne items für 2-5g das stück fanden meist einen käuter)
Natürlich wenn man 10 Ledergürtel baut weil es aktuell das beste rezept ist, ist man die nicht nach 2 Tagen los. Aber stück für stück ging der kram weg.

Mit Level 40 sah es dann so aus:
- Ledern auf 300 (also die höherstufigen ledersorten komplett im ah gekauft)
- voll ausgebaute bank mit 16er taschen + 4 20er auf Lederer
- dualskill für 1000g lernen können und reiten usw. Auch gekaufte nötige glyphen waren dabei drin

Untern strich hatte ich mit ledern sogar sehr viel mehr gold gemacht als mit dem kürschner bis dahin.
das BC zeug verkaufte sind hingegen eher nicht sinnvoll.
Dennoch war ich überrascht da ich zwar meinen "Beweis" mehr als erbracht hatte, aber komplett faslch lag das man fürs Ledern skillen draufzahlen würde.

Ob das bei den aktuell vielen und künftig noch mehr Erbstück items heute auch noch so geht weis ich natürlich nicht.
Wenn du aber Lederer sein möchtest mach das ruhig.


----------



## Kwatamehn (6. April 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][/font]


> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] rest konnte normal immerhin zum Gegenwert der Materials verkauft werden (leder war nicht gerade billig)[/font]
> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
> [/font]
> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Natürlich wenn man 10 Ledergürtel baut weil es aktuell das beste rezept ist, ist man die nicht nach 2 Tagen los. Aber stück für stück ging der kram weg.[/font]
> ...


[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][/font]


Irgendwie widersprichst du dir da....du kriegst deine crafts nicht schnell los und Leder ist nicht billig.

Also ich denke du hättest nur mit Leder-Verkauf viel mehr Gewinn gemacht.


Überleg mal, du hast 0 Kosten, wenn man´s nicht gerade aufs Farmen anlegt, kürschnert man nebenbei beim Questen.

Du brauchst keine anderen Mats, die du entweder farmen oder kaufen müsstest.

Hergestellte Items sind gerade am Levelweg in null,nix ausgetauscht - für meine Twinks kauf ich jedenfalls kein Equip aus dem AH.

Leder jedoch wird länger gebraucht bzw. von mehr (auch Schmiede/Ingis brauchen hin und wieder Leder) und es gibt viele die hochskillen indem sie
massig Mats aus dem AH kaufen.


Natürlich verkauft man die Produkte die man für´s Skillen herstellt so gut es geht, bzw. behält sich die Mats selbst zum skillen.

Legt man es aber nur rein aufs Gold aus, sind 2 Sammelberufe eindeutig besser.


----------



## Wolfmania (6. April 2011)

Moin, hab nun Lederer erlernt und mach das auch bis 85. Dann sind alle Berufe abgedeckt und gut ist :-) danke nochmal für die Anmerkungen


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. April 2012)

Ich grab mal den Thread wieder aus.

Ich twinke gerade einen Char komplett ohne Berufe, da ich Twinks meist eh zwischen Lvl 60 und 80 lösche und einen neuen twinke (ich habe tatsächlich Spaß am Leveln).
Mit knapp Level 80 fand ich es dann doch schade, all das Leder liegen zu lassen und habe fix Kürschnerei auf Max-Level geskillt.
Mittlerweile (Lvl81) habe ich beschlossen, den Char weiterzuleveln und zu behalten.
Ich habe inzwischen bergeweise Leder angesammelt. Ich könnte die Mats verkaufen, aber auf das ein oder andere Goldstück kommt es nicht an und ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, Lederverarbeitung zu skillen.

Seht ihr dafür noch einen vernünftigen Grund? Ich lese kaum MoP-News, werden die Berufe attraktiver mit der Erweiterung? Oder gibt es ein paar interessante Items zum Moggen bei der Lederverarbeitung?

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber will ich nicht skillen. Und ich kenne mich - Mats horten, weil man es ja für einen Beruf und den nächsten Twink gebrauchen könnte und dann fässt man sie doch nie wieder an.


----------



## Derulu (24. April 2012)

Hm...Lederer haben 
a) den Vorteil (sofern man Agi-Klassen spielt), sich das Gold für die schweineteuren Beinverbesserungen zu sparen 
und 
b) den Vorteil (bei den Agi-Klassen), extrem starke Arschienenverbesserungen für sich selbst erstellen zu können

Berufe, ausser Kochen und Achäologie, werden nicht groß verändert, es kommen lediglich neue Rezepte und 75 Skillpunkte hinzu und die geklöppelte Rüstung soll es (angeblich) zumindest fast mit denen des ersten Raidtiers aufnehmen können (ist aber bei den anderten herstellungsberufen auch so, nicht nur bei Lederern), da man mit tapferkeitspunbkten zukünftig ja auch keine Rüstungsteile mehr kaufen kann, sonden bloß "Werte" auf bestehenden Rüstungen verbessern...Items gibts (nach aktueller Planung) nur noch als Drops und für Quests


----------



## Wolfmania (24. April 2012)

update vom TE: gibt ein paar nette Teile zum moggen, ferner sind die beiden VZ gut, und einige Teile gehen gut im AH weg, damit sich mein Char selbst finanzieren kann. Mats horten tu ich schon lang nicht mehr, das war früher mal...denke auch dass zum neuen Addon nur neue Rezepte kommen und kaum Veränderung, obwohl es wirklich wünschenswert wäre, bei den Hauptberufen nachzubessern.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. April 2012)

Also ganz unnütz finde ich Lederer auch auf dem Levelweg nicht, zumindest nicht in Kombination mit Kürschner. Allerdings gilt das nur (!) für den PvP-Bereich, den der TE ja auch anspricht. Hab selbst erst einen Twink als Lederer hochgezogen und mit ihm hauptsächlich BGs gemacht. Die herstellbaren Sachen sind immer mal wieder als kleine Verbesserung ganz nützlich, sowohl für Schurken/ Jäger als auch bspw. Heil-Druiden und -Schamanen, und ab Stufe 50 kann man dann die Rüstungssets wie das Knotenhautrüstungsset herstellen und somit seine Lebenspunkte für die Schlachtfelder dieser Welt ganz ordentlich pushen. Auf 85 spart man dann, wie Derulu schon sagte, die enormen Ausgaben für die immer noch sehr teuren Highend-Beinrüstungen, sofern man Nahkämpfer/ Jäger spielt.

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist: Lederverarbeitung ist unglaublich farmaufwendig. Was da teils an Materialien verlangt wird (ohne dass man eine Wahl hat) ist schon enorm. Sofern man nicht tausende Gold im AH lassen will, braucht man doch einen recht langen Atem und findet sich fast schon oldschool immer mal wieder beim endlosen Grind im nahegelegenen Wald wieder. Ich selbst hab mich dabei immer mal wieder gefragt ob ich noch das moderne WoW oder einen antiquierten Asia-Grinder spiele. Aber ohne Fleiß kein Preis. Quasi als Ausgleich ist dafür Kürschnern der mit Abstand am schnellsten zu levelnde Beruf meiner Erfahrung nach. Schmiedekunst ist ähnlich übel, sofern ich das noch in Erinnerung hab. Sehr einfach von der Hand gehen Inschriftenkunde und Alchemie. Auch Schneiderei ist recht angenehm.


----------

